

Obama names IIT-ian Arun Majumdar as America's Green Czar - newacc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/news/world/us/White-House-names-IIT-ian-Arun-Majumdar-as-Americas-Green-Czar/articleshow/5030671.cms

======
zaph0d
Why are Indians so obsessed with the IITs? What's the point of addressing
someone as IIT-ian? Do we call Obama the "Harvard-ian Obama"? Honestly, who
cares which college you went to? There are tonnes of people who have graduated
from the IITs who have not done anything remarkable in their lives. When will
this obsession about IITs & IIMs go away?

Disclosure: I am an Indian.

PS: Mr. Majumdar is also from UC Berkeley. Why not call him "UCB-ian"?

~~~
known
I agree. I studied in IIT. Calling me IIT-ian is same as
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_calling>

------
ujjwalg
this is so inspiring... I have followed his research and he is truly an
awesome scientist and extremely well known in the research community..

now.. i wish.. obama government can act upon the founder's visa.. .:)

